# Which ACOG do you recommend?



## Wylieciote (Jun 29, 2009)

Hello everyone,

I am currently in the process of trading my Eotech 553 for an ACOG TA31F.  I wanted to find out which ACOG do the operators prefer and why?  Your help is very much appreciated.  

Thanks,
Wylieciote


----------



## SAWMAN (Jun 29, 2009)

There are a lot of options for various reasons. Not all "operators" do the same kind of work. Heck, lots of cops in the states call themselves operators now. 

You have to consider how far and how close you need your optic to perform for you. Some guys are good with one that's really only good for 200M and in. Some need to be able to aim carefully much further out. There are even variable scope options for snipers who also do CQB. Day, night, both? How will you be using the weapon?

So, without more info on what you need the optic to do, there's no way to give you an accurate recommendation. 

Try to get much more specific and I'm sure you'll get loaded with opinions from the guys.


----------



## dusty (Jun 29, 2009)

This "operator" prefers a Marlin Guide Gun chambered in 45-70.

It is true that American Bison are capable of outrunning the slug, but it's great out to 50 yards for Whitetailed deer, my enemy of choice.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jun 29, 2009)

TA31F is the shit! I have more rounds then I could ever count behind it and it is hands down the sight I would take into battle....


----------



## Mac_NZ (Jun 29, 2009)

J.A.B. said:


> TA31F is the shit! I have more rounds then I could ever count behind it and it is hands down the sight I would take into battle....



If thats the one without the red luminous bar on the side then a big +1.  Add a JDOT (mini red dot) on top of it and you are set for 95% of the time.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jun 29, 2009)

Mac_NZ said:


> If thats the one without the red luminous bar on the side then a big +1.  Add a JDOT (mini red dot) on top of it and you are set for 95% of the time.



Slow down wild man, I don’t speak New Zealander… 

The TA31F is set up for 5.56mm rifle and is zeroed at 100 meters. The tip of the red chevron is the zero point, underneath the chevron is the 200 meter point and the red slash at the top of the BDC is the 300 meter zero point. Each number there after is x distance, meaning 5 = 500 meters.

There is no wind hold off marks, so you would use hold of at range… I prefer this technique, but I am sure other will disagree…

For a quick target acquisition and fire, I think the TA31F is the best sight on the market today…


----------



## 7point62 (Jun 29, 2009)

I thought the Triji 31F had a green chevron retical. Or am I thinking the 31FG?


----------



## Mac_NZ (Jun 29, 2009)

This is similar to the one I use at work J.A.B. we just dont have that red tube running along the spine, same reticle as in the pics.  http://www.gunblast.com/Trijicon_ACOG-Docter.htm
Please note I am not affiliated with that site, its just what they Google overlords rewarded me with.

I'm on parental leave but when I get back I'll try and get you a pic.  Bulletproof sights though.  We use those and Aimpoints depending on what we are doing, theres some Elcans kicking around as well but they are good for nothing.

Wylieciote, get the mini red dot, its sexual.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jun 29, 2009)

7point62 said:


> I thought the Triji 31F had a green chevron retical. Or am I thinking the 31FG?



The TA31F is the one poisted a pic of...;)


----------



## Crusader74 (Jun 29, 2009)

Mac_NZ said:


> This is similar to the one I use at work J.A.B. we just dont have that red tube running along the spine, same reticle as in the pics.  http://www.gunblast.com/Trijicon_ACOG-Docter.htm
> Please note I am not affiliated with that site, its just what they Google overlords rewarded me with.
> 
> I'm on parental leave but when I get back I'll try and get you a pic.  Bulletproof sights though.  We use those and Aimpoints depending on what we are doing, theres some Elcans kicking around as well but they are good for nothing.
> ...




Bro, is that on the A2/A3?  Unfortunately were still on the A1


----------



## Mac_NZ (Jun 29, 2009)

Irish said:


> Bro, is that on the A2/A3?  Unfortunately were still on the A1



Yeah Bro, we only use A2s now, A1s are kept in the Armskote for the occasional unit parade.  Rifle Coys are still carrying A1s with a few A2s with Acogs for good measure but that is meant to change in next 18 months.


----------



## Crusader74 (Jun 29, 2009)

Mac_NZ said:


> Yeah Bro, we only use A2s now, A1s are kept in the Armskote for the occasional unit parade.  Rifle Coys are still carrying A1s with a few A2s with Acogs for good measure but that is meant to change in next 18 months.





We're going to get left behind again when it comes to upgrades..especially glass  The only guys who get all the toys are our SOF..and they don't like the A3..Balance/weight. I used the A2 with picatinny's on it but no Gucci kit. 

The fucking recession wont help either


----------



## Viper1 (Jun 29, 2009)

Had a TA31F on my M4 in 2006.  Loved it.  Great in the farmlands, where distance was the name of the game.


----------



## HeloMedic1171 (Jun 29, 2009)

I'm a fan of the ACOG, especially last tour.  it was great for putting a few extra rounds between you and "them" from the back seat of a Blackhawk.  I liked it a lot, and even though it would cost a testicle, I'd gladly buy one.  for now, I use an EOTech 551 (i think that's it.....) because I'm more likely to do close-up work with what i do and where I go now.  my Sappers carry ACOGs and 68's, though.  :)  get it with the Docter red dot for sure.


----------



## SoloKing (Jun 30, 2009)

The Trij sight you stated is my personal "multi role" sight of choice. Good for shots out to 800M, with a simple as my dumb ass retical. Good for observation out to 1000 with the X4. However, without some shooting time with the sight the X4 is not good for 50M and in. You have to train with it at short range and get comfortable with the magnification. If you shoot both eyes open 50M and in, it gets easyer to find targets. If you shoot sight eye only, especialy on the move, you will have a tough time getting targets in sight at first. Also if your going for the best speed/ accuracy at 50M, you can train to be just as fast as other shooters with dot reticals and no magnification, but you will hardly ever be as accuret. Mac NZ is totaly correct in that, A JDOT on top is a great way to go, just make sure you get one that holds it's zero. Best of luck, I have more info, if you want it.


----------



## Wylieciote (Jun 30, 2009)

To answer some questions brought up in the postings above.  The weapon I am planning on putting the ACOG TA31F is an M4 A3.  The ACOG model TA31F has the red chevron and the green one is on the 31FG. I new I could get a good answer to my question on here. I thank you all for the great replies.  Your comments have helped alot.


----------



## 7point62 (Jun 30, 2009)

Wylieciote said:


> To answer some questions brought up in the postings above.  The weapon I am planning on putting the ACOG TA31F is an M4 A3.  The ACOG model TA31F has the red chevron and the green one is on the 31FG. I new I could get a good answer to my question on here. I thank you all for the great replies.  Your comments have helped alot.





You're welcome bro.  I hope you kill some POS motherfuckers with it. (Beer # 4 responsible for this reply, but surely you know Im serious.


----------

